# Simple Way to Help AW - SO EASY!!!



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Bump! C'mon people this is the easiest way to support AW in decades. Just tag your social media photos #MeetTheMoment and watch our rivers be saved! So close down the buzz for a second, find a photo, seriously any adventure or outdoors photo from whenever and post it to Facebook, Instagram or Twitter with the #MeetTheMoment hashtag and you just earned $1 for AW. Do it five times then share the opportunity with all your friends and you're really contributing. It's that easy. You don't have to actually drop a dime to help AW. Do it!!! Thanks.

Full Article on the Campaign
Become an AW Member


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks Evan! Next time I post to FB, I'll put the "#MeetTheMoment" hashtag on it!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not on toolbook and I don't tweet--except a few hours after a hearty meal of carne asada tacos.

But I'd like to help, and I have hundreds of paddling photos to share. How 'bout I send 'em to you, and you post 'em?

And with the windfall that's likely to bring, you can work a little less and spend that free time posting a long-overdue update to Boofington Heights...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Just put up a post on FB, wow, that was easy to slip #meetthemoment in there! And AW gets a buck!


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

mikesee - Deal!!! Boofington needs more than just an update tho... One day maybe I'll re-vamp the whole thing.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

AW-Evan said:


> mikesee - Deal!!! Boofington needs more than just an update tho... One day maybe I'll re-vamp the whole thing.


Only email I have for you is @reelmotioninc. Kapish?

I thought BH was well done. No fluff, lotsa great pics and well-thunk words.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Done X3*

Great and easy way to show support.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Just got my 2014 Summer apeall letter in the mail today and plan and plan to send it off tomorrow. Thanks for everything you guys do, and please let us know as a community what else we can do to help you besides financial contributions and hashtagging photos... (you know we dirt bags tend to be poor) but generally not lazy.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Easy as can be. Make it happen people!


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Bump. Only a few more days left to make the easy money for AW. Seriously this is so easy. Share an adventure photo on Twitter, Facebook or Instagram with the tag #MeetTheMoment and CLIF Bar will donate $1 to American Whitewater.


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

OK. Last day to post your summer photos to social media and make some moola for AW! One river karma point will be awarded for every photo you post today! It's too easy. Just do it. Like 48 times. You like water in your rivers right?! Then do it 50 times. Today is your day to spray the Facebook world with whatever you've got. Doesn't have to be special - it just has to be tagged #MeetTheMoment and AW get's the money.

Thanks!


----------

